# Outdoor bar plans



## captainron19 (Mar 12, 2006)

I want to build an outdoor stone or brick bar for near my pool. Nothing too fancy. Didnt need a sink or anything like that. Just something people can sit at to have a few drinks by the pool. 

Does anyone know of any places to obtain plans on such a project? Though of even using granite for top. 

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I built a 10' bar - nothing fancy
Top & sides are covered by 1/2" cement board
The top will be tiled, the sides will have texture applied & paint
12" overhang on the front, maybe 6" on one side
Very simple to build, just framed it out like a wall
Build the square frame (base), I went 12" instead of 16" OC
Then build a large square top & attach

There is enough room underneath for a mini fridge
We have a full size fridge in the pool cabana for parties


----------

